# Renault Clio RS200 Paint correction and Nanolex Detail



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

4 years ago I did this Clio

Skip forward to the present day and she needs a whole lotta love!

I had to ask if she had been used as a stage rally car, muck, forestry, 4X4 etc...











Green with Envy?





Based on how she was, I sprayed the whole vehicle with weak TFR to get the dirt loosened and then covered the wheels with Iron Awe and left to soak.



Pre-soaked with Citrus cleaner via the foam lance, anti-bacterial agents should help slow the return of the green bits.



Rinsed



and then the old faithful Bubbly Jubbly



Once the Bubbly Jubbly was rinsed, and BEFORE the hand wash it was time for a liberal application of Iron Awe to the bodywork too.



Wheels cleaned thoroughly



Hand washed with TBM, Envy shampoo and the Z sponge.



Much better I think you'll agree.
A problem on the rear arch for the customer to get touched in, a photographic memory jogger!



Artdeshine clay cloth time.



Getting ready for WAR!













2-3 passes with S3 Gold and we are on the right track





I correct and refine 1 panel at a time. Nothing more disheartening than making your way round a car, then having to start again to refine.













The fecking flex flex doing what it does best!



Natural 50/50





The bonnet "half cut" lol



























Outside for a check after Filler Killer wipe downs etc







Time to apply the Nanolex protection. Nanolex Paint and Alloy Professional :thumb:





From the floor...(tyres not done yet!)







Start on the interior



Dr Leather wipes, wiping.



Tyres now dressed. Tailpipes polished, glass cleaned. Time for the after pics in the sun.















A final reminder BEFORE:



AFTER:



Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice 

(Carskin tyre dressing still looks quite 'fresh' on my tyres after a week nearly and about 300 miles ), shame the cars caked in dust until the weekend :wall:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> very nice
> 
> (Carskin tyre dressing still looks quite 'fresh' on my tyres after a week nearly and about 300 miles ), shame the cars caked in dust until the weekend :wall:


Yes thats whats on the Clio. Use it as my "premium" tyre dressing.
Touran got a SSF and hand wash today, (my) Clio looks shocking but I know under the dust Bouncers Capture the rapture is still good after nearly a year!!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Great tip about cutting/refining 1 panel at a time! As a novice machine polisher I think that's what I'll do. 
Ps been using your brushes for about 3 weeks now and well impressed!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Envy Car Care said:


> Yes thats whats on the Clio. Use it as my "premium" tyre dressing.
> Touran got a SSF and hand wash today, (my) Clio looks shocking but I know under the dust Bouncers Capture the rapture is still good after nearly a year!!


the 'show wax' you mean? 
I will try to grab some pics and maybe a video of the water behaviour of the waxes we used when I wash the car


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

luke w said:


> Great tip about cutting/refining 1 panel at a time! As a novice machine polisher I think that's what I'll do.
> Ps been using your brushes for about 3 weeks now and well impressed!


Thanks Luke, its nice that someone actually reads the words too! You just never know!!
Its what works for me. I used to correct the whole cars, then go round again for the refine stage and found it just killed my spirit. Completely finish it one panel at a time and move on keeps me much more motivated.


----------



## chimnehp0ts (Mar 30, 2014)

What a good turnaround! Black is a nice colour to work with imo


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome work and lovely car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic work Tim,suffering from the dooka worms  it's highly contagious disease that.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^dooka worms? flex related?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great job mate and great write up!


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Interesting, poor clio, shown some love, great work.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent 50/50 and great reflections shots.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work guys


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

A real quality job. Well done.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks better than new, lovely turnaround


----------

